# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Harvard Microrobotics Laboratory, design, fabrication, control, and analysis of biologically-inspired microrobots and soft robots, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Website - micro.seas.harvard.edu

youtube.com/MicroroboticsLab

Projects:

FWMAV, robot moth

soft robotics

self-folding robots

RoboBee project, robotic insects

Harvard Ambulatory MicroRobot (HAMR)

----------

